# Hopping Off Eurostar Before Ticketed Destination Question



## seat38a (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, Eurostar is charging $116 per person from London to Brussels. The ticket for London to Amsterdam, is only $58 dollars per person. The train to Amsterdam stops in Brussels Midi. Does anyone see any issues with buying the Amsterdam ticket and just getting off in Brussels? We are only going one way on Eurostar and heading to Cologne on Thalys the next day so no way for them to cancel the return portion like airlines do. I'm thinking its pretty safe unless anyone else knows something different?


----------



## OBS (Oct 19, 2018)

Good catch on the "airline" pricing!


----------



## caravanman (Oct 19, 2018)

Seems a good deal, I don't see any problems myself.

The Amsterdam route is a new one, so maybe that is a promotional fare, when do you expect to travel?

Some train companies in Europe are starting to offer a bus "leg" instead of a train option, don't think that is the case here, but do double check...

Ed.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Oct 19, 2018)

I trust there are no issues in re: "checked baggage," right? if not, then I'd say go for it.


----------



## jis (Oct 19, 2018)

Is there any checked baggage on Eurostar at all?

If anything there theoretically could be a customs and immigration issue, but that is all taken care of for both UK and Schengen at St. Pancras (or Ashford Intl.)

London - Amsterdam service is one seat ride to Amsterdam and on the way back a two seat ride with a change in Brussels to take care of C&I for the time being, pending construction of C&I facilities at Amsterdam and Rotterdam.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 19, 2018)

They can't keep you on the train against their will, so I don't see why you'd have any issue.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 19, 2018)

seat38a said:


> Well, Eurostar is charging $116 per person from London to Brussels. The ticket for London to Amsterdam, is only $58 dollars per person. The train to Amsterdam stops in Brussels Midi. Does anyone see any issues with buying the Amsterdam ticket and just getting off in Brussels? We are only going one way on Eurostar and heading to Cologne on Thalys the next day so no way for them to cancel the return portion like airlines do. I'm thinking its pretty safe unless anyone else knows something different?


Just out of curiosity are you planning to tell the immigration officer in London that you intend to abandon your trip early? If you do inform them it may be seen as cause for further suspicion. If you do not inform them it may be considered as making a false statement to an authority figure. I'm personally doubtful that this particular course of action is likely to cause much of a problem, but I've also witnessed the police boarding European trains and removing passengers in the middle of their trip in order to "discuss" something odd or suspicious. If you happen to have trusted traveler status even a minor immigration related dispute could result in the permanent revocation of your future enrollment. If it were me I'd probably refrain from volunteering any unnecessary information, and wouldn't discuss my savings or intentions with fellow passengers, but if i was asked specifically about my destination I'd be honest in my reply.


----------



## PerRock (Oct 19, 2018)

jis said:


> Is there any checked baggage on Eurostar at all?


Yes, they call it "Registered Luggage" or EuroDispatch: https://www.eurostar.com/uk-en/travel-info/travel-planning/luggage/luggage-services

peter


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2018)

Couldn't you give the immigration inspector your ticketed destination, and then "change your mind", for whatever reason,

enroute?

Back when there were NEC restriction's, that's what I did whenever I rode a long distance train from New York to Washington (ticketed to Alexandria)...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 19, 2018)

railiner said:


> Couldn't you give the immigration inspector your ticketed destination, and then "change your mind", for whatever reason, enroute?


Yes, absolutely, and there is relatively little chance this would even become enough of an issue to worry about having to pretend in the first place. That being said, all it would take to disprove your claim is a quick inquiry of the original booking date of the next hotel or attraction. All things considered it's probably a non-issue unless you brag about it, but for every 99% surefire wager there's still that remote 1% chance that something goes weirdly wrong in an unanticipated manner.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 19, 2018)

railiner said:


> Back when there were NEC restriction's, that's what I did whenever I rode a long distance train from New York to Washington (ticketed to Alexandria)...


You did that as well? I thought I was like the only person in the world who books tickets to Alexandria to take an LD train!


----------



## jis (Oct 19, 2018)

Afterall we have to carry on the tradition of shortchanging our beloved rail companies which operate the services that we swear by, at every opportunity possible [emoji37][emoji57]


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 19, 2018)

jis said:


> Afterall we have to carry on the tradition of shortchanging our beloved rail companies which operate the services that we swear by, at every opportunity possible [emoji37][emoji57]


And complain when the rail companies claim not to have the funds to provide things we want.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 19, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Afterall we have to carry on the tradition of shortchanging our beloved rail companies which operate the services that we swear by, at every opportunity possible [emoji37][emoji57]
> ...


This!And we're just following the examples of our Wealthy and our Politicians who Brag about ripping of the Tax Collectors and the Government!


----------



## seat38a (Oct 19, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Seems a good deal, I don't see any problems myself.
> 
> The Amsterdam route is a new one, so maybe that is a promotional fare, when do you expect to travel?
> 
> ...


Mid December.



AutoTrDvr said:


> I trust there are no issues in re: "checked baggage," right? if not, then I'd say go for it.


Nope. Never check bags on the train. I was forced to on ViaRail from Montreal to Quebec.



Devil's Advocate said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Eurostar is charging $116 per person from London to Brussels. The ticket for London to Amsterdam, is only $58 dollars per person. The train to Amsterdam stops in Brussels Midi. Does anyone see any issues with buying the Amsterdam ticket and just getting off in Brussels? We are only going one way on Eurostar and heading to Cologne on Thalys the next day so no way for them to cancel the return portion like airlines do. I'm thinking its pretty safe unless anyone else knows something different?
> ...


From my past experience, they are checking for entrance into Schengen and EU and not a specific country. But if they do ask, I'm going to AMS and I just might during the ride have a bigger urge for Pomme Frites than Stroopwafel.







railiner said:


> Couldn't you give the immigration inspector your ticketed destination, and then "change your mind", for whatever reason,
> 
> enroute?
> 
> Back when there were NEC restriction's, that's what I did whenever I rode a long distance train from New York to Washington (ticketed to Alexandria)...


Actually, they don't care. I've never been asked where I was going. They take your passport, stamp it and then toss it back to you. All the while the French immigration police is having from what gather a hilarious conversation with his collegue in the booth with him


----------



## seat38a (Oct 19, 2018)

jis said:


> Afterall we have to carry on the tradition of shortchanging our beloved rail companies which operate the services that we swear by, at every opportunity possible [emoji37][emoji57]


Maybe they should go a la United and send the passenger to collections for the fare difference. NOT


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 19, 2018)

seat38a said:


> and I just might during the ride have a bigger urge for Pomme Frites than Stroopwafel.


Say that to me again.


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Back when there were NEC restriction's, that's what I did whenever I rode a long distance train from New York to Washington (ticketed to Alexandria)...
> ...


All the time! Ride with better legroom, have a meal in the diner, enjoy the lounge....the slightly longer running time was of little consequence.


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


On the contrary, I was never a fan of 'market based fares'....I like the old way of mileage based fares, which I consider the only "fair" way. If they are going to charge me more than someone who is traveling further, I have absolutely no qualms about taking advantage of such a loophole opportunity.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 20, 2018)

jis said:


> Afterall we have to carry on the tradition of shortchanging our beloved rail companies which operate the services that we swear by, at every opportunity possible [emoji37][emoji57]


I'm probably going to get ripped apart for saying this, but I don't really have an issue with utilizing hidden-city or longer-but-cheaper tickets. Those fares are put out there by the company, and they don't really have anything in place to discourage or prevent it, so I just don't think you can really blame someone for using those deals. JMO.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2018)

There is no denying that the sense of morality and ethics has changed both at the provider and the consumer and, and they most likely play hand in hand [emoji57]


----------

